# Our buck...opinions please.



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally took a decent pic of our buck. He's been out on loan to a friend. I'm interested in showing him (he's FB reg ABGA) but wanted more experienced opinions of him. I know he needs weight and we're working on correcting his rear hooves as they were overgrown. Its taken a while to get them looking good. Pigment, bite, and scrotum are good.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

I added 2 pics of his first kid crop.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Kind of hard to tell. He does look nice and wide. I can't tell if his hocks / back legs are in and his knees or it's just the position. He appears to be nice and long and a wide horn set - again a little hard for me to tell in those pics.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Ooo, didn't realize that first picture was so blurry! Cell phone pic  I'll try to get better pictures if it ever freaking slows down around here!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

He certainly has a nice head shape, horn set and plenty of bone. Nice wide chest. I would say the biggest thing I notice from the pictures with out seeing him in person is his back feet. I don't think any amount of hoof trimming is going to make his feet perfect. Sometimes weak pasterns is a selenium deficiency. Have you tried giving him BoSe or do you all do any sort of Selenium supplementing in your area?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to agree. The only thing I really hate about him are his back feet. Otherwise I think you have a very thick, well balanced buck with nice structure, minus the feet. I could come up with may be two other faults from these pictures but that would be getting really, really picky. He should do well in shows with some weight


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The picture of him on your facebook page where he is standing up on the fence shows a nice angle of his muscle structure. He looks on that picture to be long, level, heavy muscle, very heavy bone, deep chest, and a really nice example of a good buck.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree he has a deep chest,He looks longed body and I like the half moon nose. BUt same here the back hocks look a little weird


----------

